# Madara Uchiha vs Kizaru



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Mind Set- In Character 
Battle Field- Konaha Crater
Distance- 20 meters apart
Restrictions- Madara's Immortality and Aokiji Intangibility 
No Knowledge of each other...
Scenario 2- If Madara stomps, Aokiji and Kizaru vs Madara
First Thread, So have mercy on my soul...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 17, 2012)

Light kick, GG


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Light kick, GG



Madara will easliy avade or block Kizaru's kick, he can keep up with Raikage's speed, he should have no problem keeping up with Kizaru speed


----------



## Imagine (Aug 17, 2012)

Madara losses. If he doesn't start in FS then he takes a town buster to the face. Also, if he's IC then he's gonna dick around.


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 17, 2012)

First of all, this should be in the Mainstream.

Second of all, thread done million of times. Madara is even above FKM Naruto in his current state.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Madara losses. If he doesn't start in FS then he takes a town buster to the face. Also, if he's IC then he's gonna dick around.



Kizaru's kick is not a town buster, just mutiple buildings, and Madara's not going to dick around when kizaru starts turning into light mode infront of his face, he's going to have his guard up , and i believe he can react to kizaru's kick and it takes less then a second to activate RE susanoo for defence, i believe madara takes this with mid difficulty


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Madara will easliy avade or block Kizaru's kick, he can keep up with Raikage's speed, he should have no problem keeping up with Kizaru speed



Actually , Kizaru is faster than the raikage . (o_O)


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

HardCore said:


> First of all, this should be in the Mainstream.
> 
> Second of all, thread done million of times. Madara is even above FKM Naruto in his current state.



I tried posting in Mainstream but mistakenly posted here since im a noob, but someone replied so fast, i just kept the thread here, And by saying Madara's above FKM Naruto, are you implying FKM Naruto wins against Kizaru..Hence Madara also beating Kizaru..


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 17, 2012)

You restricted Madara's Edo, so he has no durability feats to begin with, and he's in IC so he won't go Perfect Susano'o off the bat.

And yes Kizaru's kick is town-buster, but the  lightspeed statement is not taken, or is it ?

Yeah in this scenario, Kizaru pretty much wins.

Even high-tiers can probably win Madara with IC and nerfing his Edo form.



> And by saying Madara's above FKM Naruto, are you implying FKM Naruto wins against Kizaru..Hence Madara also beating Kizaru..



I said that but I didn't notice this scenario first.


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Kizaru's kick is not a town buster, just mutiple buildings, and Madara's not going to dick around when kizaru starts turning into light mode infront of his face, he's going to have his guard up , and i believe he can react to kizaru's kick and it takes less then a second to activate RE susanoo for defence, i believe madara takes this with mid difficulty



Kizaru's kick was calculated to be a town buster , And is physically superior to the likes of g2 luffy , jinbe who have town level strength .


----------



## Imagine (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> -snip-



This is why that post count is needed for threads.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Actually , Kizaru is faster than the raikage . (o_O)


I know Kizaru is faster then the Raikage in his ration, but Madara has little to no difficulty keeping up with his movement and Onnoki made A, like 2x faster with his light weight justu and Mizukage spamming Lava, Acid, etc...Madara can react to all that fairly easy, why wouldn't he able to react to kizaru?? when he can keep up with 5 kages attacking ..


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 17, 2012)

^ He can only activate PF Susano'o if he goes for it off the bat but he is IC here so he won't and he would start trolling until he receives a kick, and he won't survive it because of his lack of durability feats.


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

> I know Kizaru is faster then the Raikage in his ration, but Madara has little to no difficulty keeping up with his movement and Onnoki made A, like 2x faster with his light weight justu and Mizukage spamming Lava, Acid, etc...Madara can react to all that fairly easy, why wouldn't he able to react to kizaru?? when he can keep up with 5 kages attacking ..



1- You assumed for no reason that raikage became 2 times faster without explaining .
2- Having little to no trouble reacting to someone isn't really a proplem or else i can say 

"Hody jones kept spamming attacks at luffy but luffy kept dodging them easily (without g2) thus he won't have trouble reacting to kizaru" , Which is wrong , And i don't really need to explain this part .


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 17, 2012)

The A > B > C logic is wrong to begin with.

All of them are scaled characters.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Kizaru's kick was calculated to be a town buster , And is physically superior to the likes of g2 luffy , jinbe who have town level strength .



Itachi's susanoo tanked kirin without a scratch, via power-scaling, Madara's susanoo should tank anything Kizaru has to offer...


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Itachi's susanoo tanked kirin without a scratch, via power-scaling, Madara's susanoo should tank anything Kizaru has to offer...



Not really . 

kizaru can use that as much as he wants .  

Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2012)

Problem here is, Madara isn?t only starting in base but also IC, he would get his head blown away before he knows it


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Mind Set- In Character
> Battle Field- Konaha Crater
> Distance- 20 meters apart
> Restrictions- Madara's Immortality and Aokiji Intangibility
> ...


Without regen/immortality, Kizaru beams a laser at the ground below him and Madara dies.

Adding another Admiral with a very potent freezing ability just makes it far worse on him.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> 1- You assumed for no reason that raikage became 2 times faster without explaining .
> 2- Having little to no trouble reacting to someone isn't really a proplem or else i can say
> 
> "Hody jones kept spamming attacks at luffy but luffy kept dodging them easily (without g2) thus he won't have trouble reacting to kizaru" , Which is wrong , And i don't really need to explain this part .





HardCore said:


> ^ He can only activate PF Susano'o if he goes for it off the bat but he is IC here so he won't and he would start trolling until he receives a kick, and he won't survive it because of his lack of durability feats.



1. I'm not assuming he became 2x faster, its just an expression, hence me using the word "LIKE".
2. Your just nitpicking, Your analogy was unnecessary and the latter between Hody Jones attacks and Raikage's attacks are in a completely different scale when it comes to speed, Yes " You can say anything you want" but we should be using logic when were debating. Raikage is ridiculously fast and should be at atleast Hypersonic plus via onnoki and 4 other kages attacking as well..  
3. Reacting to 5 kages>>>>>>>>Reacting to Kizaru...4. I believe he doesn't have to activate perfect susanoo, and if he see's his opponent turning into light, i believe madara will have his guard up, he won't stand there casually, when his OPP is doing something he's never see in his life time..


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Not really .
> 
> kizaru can use that as much as he wants .
> 
> Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.



Adding More of something that has no effect in the first place won't make a difference, his light particles won't do jack to Susanoo..


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

> 1. I'm not assuming he became 2x faster, its just an expression, hence me using the word "LIKE".



Doesn't even matter .  



> Your just nitpicking, Your analogy was unnecessary and the latter between Hody Jones attacks and Raikage's attacks are in a completely different scale when it comes to speed, Yes " You can say anything you want" but we should be using logic when were debating. Raikage is ridiculously fast and should be at atleast Hypersonic plus via onnoki and 4 other kages attacking as well..



Hody jones speed was calculated to be mach 16 or better than any naruto feat (Non calced - so far) . 



> Reacting to 5 kages>>>>>>>>Reacting to Kizaru



I assume you don't know how obd accepts feats , Powerscaling .

Also , Madara got hit multiple times by the kages .


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Adding More of something that has no effect in the first place won't make a difference, his light particles won't do jack to Susanoo..



Actually , Those "Won't make a difference beams" can hurt people with city level durability like whitebeard , akainu .


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Problem here is, Madara isn?t only starting in base but also IC, he would get his head blown away before he knows it



I hate to bring this up, But it seems i have no choice, i don't want to bring this up because the Topic will probably go off topic..hmmm...Madara reacted to Tsunade's Light Speed Punch Via Mabui's Heavenly transfer Justu(Transport objects or people at the speed of light) and Tsunade wasn't even in the battlefield, so just pure reaction he reacted to Tsunade's Surprise attack...


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 17, 2012)

> Madara reacted to Tsunade's Light Speed Punch Via Mabui's Heavenly transfer Justu



I'm having a hard time believing he can react to lightspeed attacks .


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Doesn't even matter .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madara only got haxed punched by Tsunade, When the manga was transitioning from a conversation between Dan and Choji's Father..


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 17, 2012)

Madara gets lasered to death.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> I'm having a hard time believing he can react to lightspeed attacks .



Care to tell why its so hard believe, Tsunade via HTT resulted in a light speed punch, hence her whole body as well as the raikage's being engulfed by light when they attacked Mu and Madara...Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

No-one in Naruto is lightspeed. That scan didn't support anything you claimed either.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Tsunade via Heavenly transfer jutsu resulted in light speed punch..


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Care to tell why its so hard believe, Tsunade via HTT resulted in a light speed punch, hence her whole body as well as the raikage's being engulfed by light when they attacked Mu and Madara...Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL, lightspeed Tsunade..............................


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Madara will easliy avade or block Kizaru's kick, he can keep up with Raikage's speed, he should have no problem keeping up with Kizaru speed



This my favorite post  

Madara gets laser'd.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> No-one in Naruto is lightspeed. That scan didn't support anything you claimed either.



Tsunade via Heavenly transfer jutsu resulted in light speed punch..Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either. She was transported(coordinates set by mabui) at the speed of light resulting in light speed punch....Madara and Mu were attacked simultaneously because A and Tsunade were traveling at the same speed, Mu could not react and madara could, hence his light speed reaction...A and Tsunade were also engulfed by light, while madara and mu were not..even more evidence supporting Madara's feat..The Punch happened so fast Onnoki even had doubts when he said "thick head and Tsunade"


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL's vs Evidence, Try Again..OP wankers get to impressed when countless fodders are put in "awe" after ever move from an admiral or Strawhats or WB, etc.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Who's dupe are you?

Anyone want to guess?


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, you're a fun one.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2012)

HardCore said:


> but the lightspeed statement is not taken, or is it ?



He's only accepted as LS when he using or in transition while using Yata no Kagami.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 17, 2012)

either way, even if Tsunade is transfered at light speed, her punch is still not light speed.
no one in-verse have LS body movements, reactions.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Kizaru can not lift 10 tons.............................wait.................


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

So because there is "light" glowing around them, she is lightspeed?

Guys you can't see DBZ characters when they fight I think they are now FTL :/


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Eh, could be worse. I once saw some fanboy that more or less told me everything faster then the eyes is practically the same speed.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

That's...pretty terrible.

All sorts of crazy things out there. Seen people claim Goku is billions of times faster than light...


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL's vs Evidence, try again.. OP wankers get too impresssed when countless fodders are put in "awe" after every move an admiral does, or strawhats, or WB, etc...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

Blurry page with no dialogue apparently=LIGHTSPEED PUNCH EVIDENCE


----------



## Lipid Sama (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty much this .....


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> That's...pretty terrible.
> 
> All sorts of crazy things out there. Seen people claim Goku is billions of times faster than light...



I've seen someone do that by powerscaling off that Gotenks flying around the world thing in unknown amount of time despite not getting though their skulls that even if he was FTL it means shit for Goku who's way weaker the Gotenks.



TPHxItachi said:


> LOL's vs Evidence, try again.. OP wankers get too impresssed when countless fodders are put in "awe" after every move an admiral does, or strawhats, or WB, etc...



Prove it's lightspeed. All you said was more or less "lolnope, I'm right".


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh gosh that's just...gah.

Then again, I think the worst I've seen is the "Madara/Itachi is Omnipotent" crap, especially when they take it seriously.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> So because there is "light" glowing around them, she is lightspeed?
> 
> Guys you can't see DBZ characters when they fight I think they are now FTL :/



You just nitpicked that one section, and ignored the rest...Tsunade was transported at the speed of light..Meaning her linear movement would be lightspeed, a resulting straight punch, from point A to point B...Obviously Tsunade's regular punch is'nt lightspeed..And im no Dupe....Im just not a OP wank lord...And as for DBZ, something i don't to get into..I'll just leave your DC faggotry and DBZ hate with this..Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

WINRAR IS J00!


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> You just nitpicked that one section, and ignored the rest...Tsunade was transported at the speed of light..Meaning her linear movement would be lightspeed, a resulting straight punch, from point A to point B...Obviously Tsunade's regular punch is'nt lightspeed..And im no Dupe....Im just not a OP wank lord...And as for DBZ, something i don't to get into..I'll just leave your DC faggotry and DBZ hate with this..Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either.



Even tho, i don't believe everything thats on here, Goku is cleary FTL, and no itachi is not onmipotent....


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Ban TPHxItachi.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Ban TPHxItachi.



Come on, he might be fun.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

> You just nitpicked that one section, and ignored the rest...Tsunade was transported at the speed of light..



Wow you must be an expert at reading between the lines! Because there was no line or even a hint that said "teleported at lightspeed."

How is it nitpicking when the entire basis of your argument is the art choice?

"DBZ is obviously FTL" Yeah...we're done here.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Even tho, i don't believe everything thats on here, Goku is cleary FTL,


Prove it.



> and no itachi is not onmipotent....



Um, no shit?


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Ban TPHxItachi.



For what reason would i get banned?? What have i done??


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

"Teleported at light speed" is a fucking oxymoron in and of itself.

Teleportation allows the user to cheat space-time. In other words he doesn't need to cross space to get from point A to point B, so it doesn't have a speed in the first place.



TPHxItachi said:


> For what reason would i get banned?? What have i done??



Because you're sign-up troll.


----------



## Asune (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh some fun for the night <GOOD>
@Nevermind: Why ban him too soon? we could play around with him a bit first


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Wow you must be an expert at reading between the lines! Because there was no line or even a hint that said "teleported at lightspeed."
> 
> How is it nitpicking when the entire basis of your argument is the art choice?
> 
> "DBZ is obviously FTL" Yeah...we're done here.



Narutoverse vs Living Tribunal. And it isn't a spite thread either. ...Tsunade via mabui...i thought i provided the scan, 
And now you see Tsunade and A being transported at the speed of light via Mabui..Link removed


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

It gets old Asune, it gets old.

At least if he'd shown some originality.


----------



## Asune (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Link removed ...Tsunade via mabui...i thought i provided the scan,
> And now you see Tsunade and A being transported at the speed of light via Mabui..Link removed



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szDFJ4qRCvo[/YOUTUBE]

@Nevermind: I know, but I have an excuse to post the awesome Ahaha.wav Beato cat


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Link removed ...Tsunade via mabui...i thought i provided the scan,
> And now you see Tsunade and A being transported at the speed of light via Mabui..Link removed



That explains that.

But then there's the matter of that people teleported generally don't carry speed with them. One second you're here the other you're there. You don't carry the speed with you.

But anyhow, considering the DBZ=FTL to you business, there's no reason to take you seriously.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Teleporting doesn't have speed Itachi, the end.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> "Teleported at light speed" is a fucking oxymoron in and of itself.
> 
> Teleportation allows the user to cheat space-time. In other words he doesn't need to cross space to get from point A to point B, so it doesn't have a speed in the first place.
> 
> ...



Teleportation is a translation error, Mabui's justu is not teleportation, if it were,  it wouldn't be life threatening for Tsunade and here skin wouldn't be tearing apart because of the speed she traveling in(LS)...Its simply transportation at the speed of light, and Im not a sign up troll, Im just another guy and not a OP wank lord... Here's what Tsunade transported in, TRANSPORTED NOT TELEPORTAION


----------



## Asune (Aug 17, 2012)

Using wiki as a feat.

Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Teleportation is a translation error, Mabui's justu is not teleportation, if it were,  it wouldn't be life threatening for Tsunade and here skin wouldn't be tearing apart...Its simply transportation at the speed of light, and Im not a sign up troll, Im just another guy and not a OP wank lord...



Prove it's a translation error.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

Why do you keep bringing up "not an OP wank?" 
No-one is overestimating One Piece...


----------



## Asune (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> *and Im not a sign up troll, Im just another guy and not a OP wank lord...*



True you seems more fit for a naruto wank kage


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

So Itachi, you think Madara can survive a kick or something from Kizaru in base?


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> That explains that.
> 
> But then there's the matter of that people teleported generally don't carry speed with them. One second you're here the other you're there. You don't carry the speed with you.
> 
> But anyhow, considering the DBZ=FTL to you business, there's no reason to take you seriously.



And as for DBZ FTL, i don't want to get into that, but ill just leave you with this link, see it or not, for anyone to see..I believe Goku is FTL....I don't believe everything on this video Link removed But here's a little something for the DC faggotry..


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Stop bringing up DB please.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

> But here's a little something for the DC faggotry..


Don't even know what that means. The DBZ was just an example, it's best to just drop it.


----------



## Asune (Aug 17, 2012)

>Tries to prove that Tsunade is FTL
>Bring OP and DBZ into topic.

Well at least I'm gonna try to explain it, it isn't fair that I just laugh without saying wise

Is as simple as this

Teleportation speed =/= Movement, attack, reaction speed.

She could be teleported, yet that doesn't mean that she has the speed, the only idea is dumb.
And also this doesn't imply that the teleportation technique can be executed at lightspeed.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 17, 2012)

You're right, Goku isn't FTL. He's MFTL.

Zoro dodging lightspeed attacks from Kuma while exhausted and injured. Kizaru>>>>Zoro. Kizaru is MFTL.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> Prove it's a translation error.



I don't even have to, Tsunade's skin tearing apart via Mabui's Justu alone should prove to you that its not teleportation, Mabui even stated that the justu was life threatening for Tsunade and only meant for "inanimate objects" ...If the Justu was teleportation it would mean Minato's skin and Tobi's skin would be tearing apart when they did there space/time ninjustu...Heavenly transfer is not Space/Time...And Im not using the Wiki for madara's feat genius, Im using it to clarify A justu(THTT)


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

Place your bets now on how long this will last.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> You're right, Goku isn't FTL. He's MFTL.
> 
> Zoro dodging lightspeed attacks from Kuma while exhausted and injured. Kizaru>>>>Zoro. Kizaru is MFTL.
> 
> ...



Well Kuma wouldn't lie to us would he? 

Also would you believe they still say Zoro, Rayleigh,Kuma and Kizaru are FTL on Gamfaqs?


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> I don't even have to, Tsunade's skin tearing apart via Mabui's Justu alone should prove to you that its not teleportation, Mabui even stated that the justu was life threatening for Tsunade and only meant for "inanimate objects" ...If the Justu was teleportation it would mean Minato's skin and Tobi's skin would be tearing apart when they did there space/time ninjustu...Heavenly transfer is not Space/Time...And Im not using the Wiki for madara's feat genius, Im using it to clarify A justu(THTT)



That means it's just a form of teleportation meant mainly for inanimate objects.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> >Tries to prove that Tsunade is FTL
> >Bring OP and DBZ into topic.
> 
> Well at least I'm gonna try to explain it, it isn't fair that I just laugh without saying wise
> ...



I didn't bring DBZ into this Genius, And i did mention before anything, that me bringing this feat for madara would result in a topic change, i didn't want that, but i dont mind it either


----------



## Slayer (Aug 17, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> Prove it's a translation error.





> Mabui’s ninjitsu is able to send physical things as fast as light, that’s why she is my secretary\\
> I made her do the preparation in the case something like this would happen\\


Link removed

Not Teleportation.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

TPH, I just.............................


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> That means it's just a form of teleportation meant mainly for inanimate objects.



LOL, how could you conclude to that?? Teleportation is Space/Time...This Justu is cleary not...Mabui states it herselfhttp://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/562/6


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

So Madara's faster then light now, right? I don't think so.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Slayer said:


> Link removed
> 
> Not Teleportation.



THANKS,  all these guys offer are laughs, and nothing to debunk my claims, and i pretty much answered all there counter questions...


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> So Madara's faster then light now, right?



Lets stick to the topic at hand, Your just changing the topic for some odd reason..LOL


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

So we have conflicting translations. Okay.

Does anyone have any raws?

Also, linking a YouTube video and then going, "lol I'm right" is terrible debating.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Lets stick to the topic at hand, Your just changing the topic for some odd reason..LOL



No, you were saying Madara's faster then light this whole time.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

Moreso that Madara has FTL reactions.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

You aren't getting FTL reactions out of this even if you were to accept it at face value. Light speed at best, not even accounting for the distance between the two which would bump it down to relativistic.

And wasn't the technique over when she hit him anyway?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2012)

They appeared and then they attacked, that?s more than enough time for madara to react.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> So we have conflicting translations. Okay.
> 
> Does anyone have any raws?



I'll see if I can dig up the raws.

Either way, wasnt it agreed that the best you could get out of that feat was hypersonic+ in the feats of the week thread anyway?


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> So we have conflicting translations. Okay.
> 
> Does anyone have any raws?
> 
> Also, linking a YouTube video and then going, "lol I'm right" is terrible debating.


Raws aren't needed, Its cleary not Teleportation, 2. I only linked a DBZ video for small off topic discussion, and i also said i didn't believe everything in that video, and the video's provide CALCs, Using CALCS is the OBD standard isn't?? Its not like the video is a guy talking and using solely opinion..I just Believe Goku is FTL and In no shape or form did i go "I'm Right" cause of the video i send..


KiteSora said:


> No, you were saying Madara's faster then light this whole time.


I never once said Madara is FTL, i just said he has LS reactions...Looked back a couple of pages, You'll see


----------



## Huntring (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> And wasn't the technique over when she hit him anyway?



Pretty much.

It was agreed in the feat of the week thread that by the time Tsunade hit Madara she already decelerated.

Anyway's Kuma's attack is light speed.

Kizaru shits on Kuma in verse and Zoro who got blitzed by Kizaru latter dodged Kuma's attacks making Zoro FTL.

Kizaru clearly moves at MFTL.

Kizaru stomps.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

@Slayer: Thanks. If you can find them I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Naruto wankers in 2012.

Tisk tisk.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> You aren't getting FTL reactions out of this even if you were to accept it at face value. Light speed at best, not even accounting for the distance between the two which would bump it down to relativistic.
> 
> And wasn't the technique over when she hit him anyway?



Tsunade wasn't even in the battlefield when she attacked madara, She was in The NINJA HQ And the Justu wasn't over, hence Tsunade's body still being engulfed in light, And i don't understand why the feat would be bumped down to Relativistic, its not like she lost speed from point A to B, How would the distance account for lost of speed??..she's traveling LS from point A to B..PLZ Explain..


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Raws aren't needed, Its cleary not Teleportation,


Doesn't seem that clear to me when characters call it teleportation.


> 2. I only linked a DBZ video for small off topic discussion, and i also said i didn't believe everything in that video, and the video's provide CALCs, Using CALCS is the OBD standard isn't??


The thing is, from the ten or so seconds I saw of the video... those calcs were absolute bullshit. They involved calc stacking, baseless power level multipliers and more.


> Its not like the video is a guy talking and using solely opinion..I just Believe Goku is FTL and In no shape or form did i go "I'm Right" cause of the video i send..


No, but you pretty obviously implied it, then called DC fans ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (which is funny because most people I'm aware of in the OBD prefer Dragonball to DC). And this doesn't change the fact that it's terrible debating.


> I never once said Madara is FTL, i just said he has LS reactions...Looked back a couple of pages, You'll see


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Naruto wankers *in 2012.*
> 
> Tisk tisk.



Really all that needs to be said.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 17, 2012)

@ThanatoSeraph: Found this



Never knew there was just for naruto Raws.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2012)

> Tsunade wasn't even in the battlefield when she attacked madara, She was in The NINJA HQ And the Justu wasn't over, hence Tsunade's body still being engulfed in light,



At least this makes sense. I think the issue started when you forgot to post the scan stating the technique itself was lightspeed. I'm not up to date on Naruto so just staing "engulfed in light" seemed like baseless claims to me.

With that said, since I DON'T know Naruto that well any more, will wait for some other opinions on this.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Naruto wankers in 2012.
> 
> Tisk tisk.


I'm not wanking Naruto, I presented the evidence on why madara has Light speed reactions....That is all, Until someone can prove me otherwise, i don't see it as wanking..


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> At least this makes sense. I think the issue started when you forgot to post the scan stating the technique itself was lightspeed. I'm not up to date on Naruto so just staing "engulfed in light" seemed like baseless claims to me.
> 
> With that said, since I DON'T know Naruto that well any more, will wait for some other opinions on this.



I honestly thought i posted the Scan, My bad


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2012)

Dude...do you even care to look carefully at the scans you provide? LS movement was to send them there, it sent those two to the battlefield, in the page before they hit it?s clearly seen that they landed that from where the flash came. The tiem it takes for those two to react and attack is enough for Madara to react with his mach whatever speed, by the time they hit tehy were already in their normal speed.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> They appeared and then they attacked, that?s more than enough time for madara to react.



Madara barely blocked Tsunade's punch, it wasn't even a clean block either Link removed ..how was that more then enuff time to react, and Madara has show clean reaction to A's Body Flicker..And yet he couldn't cleanly block Tsunade's Punch...Why??? Cause She punched at LS..Tsunades regular punch wouldnt result in Madara blocking in that manner, she punched in sync with Raikage, they both punched at LS, madara reacted and Mu couldnt...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2012)

Look above


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

Then again, if she did punch at lightspeed... There's no way she could've moved her arm fast enough in the beam of light. Unless she transported there with her arm already out which is unlikely. I'm going with they landed first, THEN she punched. Makes more sense in retrospect.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

Didn't we already decide this match?

Kizaru is MFTL from blitzing Zoro.  Madara is going to get blitzed and killed.

Don't see why your still debating.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

I went to eat, I'm back and I found myself with six pages on this discussion


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> I went to eat, I'm back and I found myself with six pages on this discussion



lulz. 10char


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

Kizaru>>>>Zoro. Kizaru is MFTL.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Dude...do you even care to look carefully at the scans you provide? LS movement was to send them there, it sent those two to the battlefield, in the page before they hit it?s clearly seen that they landed that from where the flash came. The time it takes for those two to react and attack is enough for Madara to react with his mach whatever speed, by the time they hit tehy were already in their normal speed.




So your seriously saying they landed off panel, in sync with the flash?? OFF Panel assumations<<<<<<<<<Actual manga...And that would mean we'd have to assume Tsunade and A weren't effect by the Flash themselves, and Tsunade and A punched in perfect sync, and She could tagg madara in mid air thrusts when he was only a couple of feet away from naruto and Gang...And if they punched after the flash, why would Tsunade and A still be engulfed in light??? They were sent to the Battlefield at LS resulting in her LS punch, in no panel you see Tsunade land..


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

I see that the OP still isn't adressing me and Jet's post.

Do you honestly think Madara stands a chance here?

This is rape.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2012)

Then why are they hitting from the front when they came from above? And just so you know, them engulfed in light means nothing because they were transported at light speed, they weren?t moving their bodies at light speed


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I see that the OP still isn't adressing me and Jet's post.
> 
> Do you honestly think Madara stands a chance here?
> 
> This is rape.



So i see, the thread has already ended. 
Then what is the guy arguing about?
Even if the tsunade feat were to be accepted (what I doubt) it still doesn't win.
I suggest locking this thread

And also my other usual suggestion


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's go to 99 pages!


----------



## Imagine (Aug 18, 2012)

MFTL Kizaru, Yay!


----------



## Neelix (Aug 18, 2012)

Tsunade cant kick at the speed of light nor can she make a kicking stance during the LS transportation bro.She trasported infront of him and kicked him.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> So i see, the thread has already ended.
> Then what is the guy arguing about?
> Even if the tsunade feat were to be accepted (what I doubt) it still doesn't win.
> I suggest locking this thread
> ...


If the feat was accepted, this would a holy stomp, Kizaru would get Fisted, only reason why he supposedly wins in because of a one shot light speed kick...that would be gone and Madara would stomp him, via susanoo, amertarsu(if this is allowed), 25 wood clones with susanoo, PS, deception clones,etc


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure, light speed reaction. But not movement, he barely managed to block one punch from lightspeed Tsunade afterall. Kizaru laser spams.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> If the feat was accepted, this would a holy stomp, Kizaru would get Fisted, only reason why he supposedly wins in because of a one shot light speed kick...that would be gone and Madara would stomp him, via susanoo, amertarsu(if this is allowed), 25 wood clones with susanoo, PS, deception clones,etc



No

10char


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> If the feat was accepted, this would a holy stomp, Kizaru would get Fisted, only reason why he supposedly wins in because of a one shot light speed kick...that would be gone and Madara would stomp him, via susanoo, amertarsu(if this is allowed), 25 wood clones with susanoo, PS, deception clones,etc



Didn't I already say? 

Kizaru is MFTL.

He blitzs and kicks Madara's head off regredless of whether or not this feat is accepted or not.

God Naruto wankers these days.  Ignoring evidence and post even when given to them.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

what is this crap dong here? Lock/ move it.

Also, FCK vs Madara incoming if people seriously think Madara is strong.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Neelix said:


> Tsunade cant kick at the speed of light nor can she make a kicking stance during the LS transportation bro.She trasported infront of him and kicked him.



This is fiction, it would be utterly ridiculously to a kicking stance before the transportation justu, and if she transported at light speed infront of him, the resulting kick would be light speed...unless she landed and that clearly didn't happen... unless we assume she landed off panel, which is silly..


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Sure, light speed reaction. But not movement, he barely managed to block one punch from lightspeed Tsunade afterall. Kizaru laser spams.



Kizaru's laser spam is really slow and easliy tankable viable reg susanoo...


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> This is fiction, it would be utterly ridiculously to a kicking stance before the transportation justu, and if she transported at light speed infront of him, the resulting kick would be light speed...unless she landed and that clearly didn't happen... unless we assume she landed off panel, which is silly..



Most ridiculous argument ever


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 18, 2012)

So slow that no one had dodged his lasers before afterall.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> This is fiction, it would be utterly ridiculously to a kicking stance before the transportation justu, and if she transported at light speed infront of him, the resulting kick would be light speed...unless she landed and that clearly didn't happen... unless we assume she landed off panel, which is silly..



So you're actually serious...


Show me proof of Madara having massively hypersonic movement and reaction and can take town level attacks.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> *Kizaru's laser spam is really slow and easliy tankable viable reg susanoo*...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

How can a laser spam be slow...?

There's still the issue of her being able to move her arm in that time of being transported to punch, if that wording made any sense. Basically, she would've already needed to have a lightspeed punch regardless.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Didn't I already say?
> 
> Kizaru is MFTL.
> 
> ...



I ignored your previous posts because you wanked up something fierce as a OP wank lord, but as for MFTL..i don't know what that means, so plz explain....And Kizaru is lightspeed at best with a singular thrust, and has he actually ever kicked someone in full light form, i don't read the manga, so i wouldn't know, i've seen him dematerialize and materialize a kick, but would that resulting kick even be LS??, ive seen the nova's at least somewhat react to his reentry...


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

*claps* 

10char


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> OP wank lord



hello there Aizen. Nice to see you duping.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

"Those lights are very bright" >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually...


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> "Those lights are very bright" >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually...



someone who is hypersonic can dodge light speed




prove it


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> Most ridiculous argument ever



it would be more ridiculous to assume she Tsunade landed off panel, and debunk everything I said based on that..


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Kizaru's so zetta slow


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> someone who is hypersonic can dodge light speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WB "Those lights are very bright" >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually...If you believe kizaru's beam spam is lightspeed, i guess WhiteBeard can move his lips at FTL speeds,


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> WB "Those lights are very bright" >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually...If you believe kizaru's beam spam is lightspeed, i guess WhiteBeard can move his lips at FTL speeds,





I still don't see proof from you


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> "Those lights are very bright" >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually...



For one no said Kizaru lasers are unavoidable, we're just saying Madara isn't tanking or possibly dodging one.

Also Kizaru isn't LS all the time, if you read the manga or paid any attention to the debates you'd know that


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> I still don't see proof from you



Don't need to provide scans for something as outrageous as Kizaru's beams being LS..Now were going to say pre timeskip luffy calls lightspeed slow, and casually dodges LS beams from the Pacifista..


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

Well is there really a point in arguing with a person that doesn't read/watch the opposing series?


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

> TPHxItachi said:
> 
> 
> > I ignored your previous posts because you wanked up something fierce as a OP wank lord,
> ...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

> as outrageous as Kizaru's beams being LS


His Dervil Fruit gave him the power of Light dude. Would you expect a Fire Fruit to not accurately represent fire?


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> For one no said Kizaru lasers are unavoidable, we're just saying Madara isn't tanking or possibly dodging one.
> 
> Also Kizaru isn't LS all the time, if you read the manga or paid any attention to the debates you'd know that



1. Those lights are very bright >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually. Madara can dodge it because the above mention, and I know kizaru isn't lightspeed all the time, i just made it clear to a certain someone here, Your just putting words in my mouth....


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

FCK vs Madara looking very tempting


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> 1. Those lights are very bright >>>>>>>>>>Kizaru's beam spam, and marco's ability to block it, anything Hypersonic should be able to dodge it casually. Madara can dodge it because the above mention, and I know kizaru isn't lightspeed all the time, i just made it clear to a certain someone here, Your just putting words in my mouth....



Yet still no evidence that Madara can dodge something that fast 

Didn't put any words in your mouth, just trying to clear up the massive stupidity that is your argument.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> > What?  When was I a OP wank lord?  I just joined this year you know?  And not only that but I barely debate for OP.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you saying Luffy is hypersonic at best?

prove it


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

Got bored of the thread, I suggest

1) Ask for the thread to be locked
2) Ask for the OP to be banned
3) Do something more interesting or productive, like counting how many stars are on the sky


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yet still no evidence that Madara can dodge something that fast
> 
> Didn't put any words in your mouth, just trying to clear up the massive stupidity that is your argument.



There is no stupidity in my argument, and i just provided you with the evidence, Whitebeard has enough time to call kizaru's on coming beams bright!! And even worst, Marco had enough time to intercept the on coming beams and block it for WB, so marco is FTL and WB talks at FTL's speeds,...clearly no...Madara's can clearly avade his beams because of the above mention..


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread is...............................something....................


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> There is no stupidity in my argument, and i just provided you with the evidence, Whitebeard has enough time to call kizaru's on coming beams bright!! And even worst, Marco had enough time to intercept the on coming beams and block it for WB, so marco is FTL and WB talks at FTL's speeds,...clearly no...Madara's can clearly avade his beams because of the above mention..



*Talking is a free action*

I hope you can read it this time


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> There is no stupidity in my argument, and i just provided you with the evidence, Whitebeard has enough time to call kizaru's on coming beams bright!! And even worst, Marco had enough time to intercept the on coming beams and block it for WB, so marco is FTL and WB talks at FTL's speeds,...clearly no...Madara's can clearly avade his beams because of the above mention..



Gebus H. Freaking Popsicles man!...just...read below.



Crimson King said:


> *Talking is a free action*
> 
> I hope you can read it this time



This. Clear enough for you? If not just incase...


Crimson King said:


> *Talking is a free action*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Lightspeed "GURARARARARARARA">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    Madara?


----------



## Neelix (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> *This is fiction*, it would be utterly ridiculously to a kicking stance before the transportation justu, and if she transported at light speed infront of him, the resulting kick would be light speed...unless she landed and that clearly didn't happen... unless we assume she landed off panel, which is silly..



ORLY?I thought we werent discussing about fiction, thanks for reminding me...

Bitch, I didnt come here to get this kind of reply, for Tsunade to even  be able to make a kicking stance during the transportation technique would mean she moves at light speed.



> and if she transported at light speed infront of him, the resulting kick would be light speed...



Nope, learn physics.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> I knew it meant Massively faster than light, but i just couldn't believe someone would make such a claim,



And yet Kuma stated his attacks are light speed and Zoro dodged that attack in verse.

Once again Kizaru shits on both Zoro and Kuma in verse.  If not MFTL this makes him a least FTL.



> The troll isn't obvious here, so that's why its hard to tell, but too seriously say Kizaru is MFTL is funny,



And yet you haven't refuted Kuma's light speed attack yet.  



> ONLY a OP tard would say something like that, not even a OP wank lord...



Only a Narutard would think that Kizaru can't kick the crap out of Madara.



> Just the fact that the SuperNova's somewhat reacted to him puts "that" kick at hypersonic plus at best.....



->Zoro dodged a light speed attack.
->Kizaru shits on Zoro.

Yep Kizaru's kick is totally only hypersonic.



> Im sure everyone here would agree that Kizaru is not MFTL..



MFTL may be jumping the gun.  He's still a least FTL.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> His Dervil Fruit gave him the power of Light dude. Would you expect a Fire Fruit to not accurately represent fire?



Only you have provided something worth thinking over, and thats Tsunade having to Pre position her fist in order to attack at light speed..Other then that its just trolls or plain stupidity...And just because the beams are light, doesn't mean its lightspeed, that would be the same as sasuke's chidori senbon(lighting projectiles) being lightning speed, which its clearly not, and that would mean that the straws hats pre timeskip would be FTL because they can dodge pacifista beams, Which is impossible...


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Shitheads, i know its free action, but that still would make Marco's flight FTL, which is retarded...


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

oh noes he mad


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

How'd this go on for 9 pages again?


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> *This is fiction*



Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a landslide
> No escape from reality



Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see!


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't even anymore.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Neelix said:


> ORLY?I thought we werent discussing about fiction, thanks for reminding me...
> 
> Bitch, I didnt come here to get this kind of reply, for Tsunade to even  be able to make a kicking stance during the transportation technique would mean she moves at light speed.
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU, since im not physics expert ill take your word for that, but that would put the feet at relativistic. And again, im not sure if what your telling me is true, and i don't want to try to see if this is true, so can you explain why it wouldn't be a lightspeed punch if Tsunade were travling from point A to B, Madara being point A....


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Only you have provided something worth thinking over, and thats Tsunade having to Pre position her fist in order to attack at light speed..Other then that its just trolls or plain stupidity...And just because the beams are light, doesn't mean its lightspeed, that would be the same as sasuke's chidori senbon(lighting projectiles) being lightning speed, which its clearly not, and that would mean that the straws hats pre timeskip would be FTL because they can dodge pacifista beams, Which is impossible...



Well thank you.

There's a distinct difference in Chidori and Kizaru. Chidori was stated to be chakra and thus not actual Lightning, thus feats would be the only way to quantify its speed. Meanwhile Kirin was made from real Lightning from what I've read, and so theoretically should be actual Lightning unless the feats show otherwise.

Not sure on the rest, have a bit of catching up to do on One Piece and have been going off OBD profile, etc. Basically other written sources.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Open your eyes
> Look up to the skies and see!



I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys! What's going on in-



Huntring said:


> *And yet Kuma stated his attacks are light speed and Zoro dodged that attack in verse.*
> 
> Once again Kizaru shits on both Zoro and Kuma in verse. * If not MFTL this makes him a least FTL.*
> 
> ...





Light speed Zoro. What in the actual fuck.

...I can only assume that, since this fight has been done to death a thousand times already, everyone is just dickin' around instead.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Only you have provided something worth thinking over, and thats Tsunade having to Pre position her fist in order to attack at light speed..Other then that its just trolls or plain stupidity...And just because the beams are light, doesn't mean its lightspeed, that would be the same as sasuke's chidori senbon(lighting projectiles) being lightning speed, which its clearly not, and that would mean that the straws hats pre timeskip would be FTL because they can dodge pacifista beams, Which is impossible...



For Sasuke's chidori senbon, one could argue for magical lightning considering that it doesn't behave like real lightning.  

Kuma's laser have a more decent arguement for being light speed since Kuma has another light speed attck.

And Straw hats pre timeskip aren't FTL but the M3 of the strawhats are FTL.

Again Zoro dodged a attack explicitly stated to be light speed.  



TPHxItachi said:


> Shitheads, i know its free action, but that still would make Marco's flight FTL, which is retarded...



You sound frustrated.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a landslide
> No escape from reality



If your bored with this thread, why are you still here?? and as for everyone else, instead of making irrelevant comments, why not try and actually have some real input...


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

More interesting than Aizen's dupe:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxqEACb294o[/YOUTUBE]HA HA BUNNY....oh she died


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy



Because I'm easy come, easy go
Little high, little low
Any way the wind blows
Doesn't really matter to me
To me...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is Freddie to make this even more funny?


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> If your bored with this thread, why are you still here?? and as for everyone else, instead of making irrelevant comments, why not try and actually have some real input...





Also
>Implying that his thread has more relevance than a Queen's song


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 18, 2012)

I started reading Umineko, Asune. Beatrice is epic.

On topic: Bohemian Rhapsody solos.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I started reading Umineko, Asune. Beatrice is epic.



Endless times more epic than any Naruto's character


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 18, 2012)

But Seriously. Kizaru's going to buttfuck Madara 10 ways to sunday before he can do jack shit, ESPECIALLY considering how much of an arrogant Fuck Madara is when IC.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Because I'm easy come, easy go
> Little high, little low
> Any way the wind blows
> Doesn't really matter to me
> ...



I'm sorry.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

@GiveRobertMoneyBecauseHeIsPoor: Nice signature


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> If your bored with this thread, why are you still here?? and as for everyone else, instead of making irrelevant comments, why not try and actually have some real input...



Be silent, foul creature.

Keep your foul tongue between your teeth if you're not going to use it properly


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

This reminds me of that Sauce thread I made for lulz except no one was serious in that.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> @GiveRobertMoneyBecauseHeIsPoor: Nice signature


Finally able to find more LoD Fanart. 'Twas a happy day indeed when I stumbled upon the picture currently in my sig/avatar.


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally I think the infusion of Queen songs is a vast improvement to this thread already.


Huntring said:


> Kuma's laser have a more decent arguement for being light speed since Kuma has another light speed attck.
> 
> And Straw hats pre timeskip aren't FTL but the M3 of the strawhats are FTL.
> 
> Again Zoro dodged a attack explicitly stated to be light speed.



Friendly advice: Kuma's laser is generally _not_ accepted as being light speed, nor his other attacks. 

It's inconsistent with the showings for the feat and inconsistent with other feats in the series. His "explicit statement" is worth jack shit compared to on-panel measurable feats. After all, we don't go around accepting Haku as lightspeed and scaling Sasuke's speed from that, do we?

Anyway, Mach 15 is the speed of the "laser" that was actually calced, I believe.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2012)

I just noticed this thread reached page 10th


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Finally able to find more LoD Fanart. 'Twas a happy day indeed when I stumbled upon the picture currently in my sig/avatar.



I hated Meru and Miranda though


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> If your bored with this thread, why are you still here?? and as for everyone else, instead of making irrelevant comments, why not try and actually have some real input...



I am making real input.  Your just conviently ignoring them.

->Kuma has a light speed attack stated as light speed.
->Zoro dodged that several times.

Kizaru shits on Zoro.  

Still haven't refuted that.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I just noticed this thread reached page 10th



Amazing isn't it? I bet for 2 maybe 3 more pages till this is locked.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> For Sasuke's chidori senbon, one could argue for magical lightning considering that it doesn't behave like real lightning.
> 
> Kuma's laser have a more decent arguement for being light speed since Kuma has another light speed attck.
> 
> ...



LOL, Frustrated, And its been explicitly stated by two characters that whiteboard can destroy the earth, does it mean he can?? No..Its been stated that Cell can destroy a solar system?? can he?? its been stated that Itachi is unbeatable 1v1 unless you have the sharigan, is it true?? no...you can honestly believe the straw hats are FTL.....nothing kuma has is lightspeed!


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Personally I think the infusion of Queen songs is a vast improvement to this thread already.
> 
> 
> Friendly advice: Kuma's laser is generally _not_ accepted as being light speed, nor his other attacks.
> ...



THANK YOU, i couldn't bring up such a point bcuz im new to the OBD, but this should be common sense!!!


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxqEACb294o[/YOUTUBE]I'll keep posting this vid for every page made.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

I was assuming Huntring was joking around. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> THANK YOU, i couldn't bring up such a point bcuz im new to the OBD, but this should be common sense!!!



If it wasn't obvious as all hell that Huntring was joking 

Did have to actually spell it out for you?

Also what would being a new comer to the obd have to due with stating an opinion?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> *kuma has is lightspeed!*





TPHxItachi said:


> *kuma has is lightspeed!*





TPHxItachi said:


> *kuma has is lightspeed!*





TPHxItachi said:


> *kuma has is lightspeed!*


i loled

Just to make it eviler:



TPHxItachi said:


> *kuma has is lightspeed!*


COMIC SANS


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> LOL, Frustrated, And its been explicitly stated by two characters that whiteboard can destroy the earth, does it mean he can?? No..Its been stated that Cell can destroy a solar system?? can he?? its been stated that Itachi is unbeatable 1v1 unless you have the sharigan, is it true?? no...you can honestly believe the straw hats are FTL.....nothing kuma has is lightspeed!


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

So someone seriously believed that Kuma was LS?

I thought that all the  made it look more obvious


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> LOL, Frustrated,



You called the rest of us "shitheads" when we've been nothing if polite towards you.  I would say that counts as frustrated.



> And its been explicitly stated by two characters that whiteboard can destroy the earth, does it mean he can?? No..Its been stated that Cell can destroy a solar system?? can he??



Don't see why not.  It's reliable character statement that gives a actual destructive figure.  



> its been stated that Itachi is unbeatable 1v1 unless you have the sharigan, is it true??



That's hype.  There's a difference between a vague statement made by hype and a statement that actually gives a reliable value such as "light speed" or "planet busting"



> no...you can honestly believe the straw hats are FTL.....nothing kuma has is lightspeed!



Yeah I sorta can and I will.

Kuma has light speed attacks.  One Piece has FTL fighters.  Face it.



			
				most of OBD said:
			
		

> Huntring is joking



No I'm actually not.  I was convinced today by MVC of One Piece's FTLness.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



STOP RUINING IT PEOPLE.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> So someone seriously believed that Kuma was LS?



Itachi did think he was serious about that.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxqEACb294o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

Lavitz is not GAR enough Though.

Rose doesn't look hot too.
but still.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

Asune said:


> So someone seriously believed that Kuma was LS?
> 
> I thought that all the  made it look more obvious



You can trust MvC. Mid tiers in One Piece are FTL.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually spent time opening all those spoilers. *Some crying gif here*


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll leave this here



MohsinMan99 said:


> OBD iz za really dangerous place where people tear your posts apart word by word.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gonna reread an old thread because this is boring.



Oh hey Chopchop won for once.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Random but someone should do a thread with Novelpachi.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2012)

EM would be proud


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Twas a proud day for EM and his "friend".


*Spoiler*: __ 



Then came Black Wargraymon.....


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

Madara vs an Umineko EP8 Fodder


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Coming from the guy that also believed the straw hats were FTl, lol.. Are you frustrated OP WankLord?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 18, 2012)

Love how this was allowed to reach 11 pages, but CD's  didn't even make it past 2.

Also, quality injection.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc_wtYyHdvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

Why so serious?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's all talk about the shock that is Chachamaru winning a match.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Coming from the guy that also believed the straw hats were FTl, lol.. Are you frustrated OP WankLord?



Your a dumb cunt. 

That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Coming from the guy that also believed the straw hats were FTl, lol.. Are you frustrated OP WankLord?



Go whine to someone who gives a fuck.



Roman55 said:


> Let's all talk about the shock that is Chachamaru winning a match.



Clearly that fight was rigged.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Coming from the guy that also believed the straw hats were FTl, lol.. Are you frustrated OP WankLord?



Just stop.


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

So what's everyone doing? I'm reading this old "Naruto vs the Living Tribunal" on Mangafox.

I'm sorry.

Did that Way_of_the_Ninja guy ever actually came here?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> Coming from the guy that also believed the straw hats were FTl, lol.. Are you frustrated OP WankLord?



Mid tiers are FTL.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> So what's everyone doing? I'm reading this old "Naruto vs the Living Tribunal" on Mangafox.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did that Way_of_the_Ninja guy ever actually came here?



Great thread. Great thread.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

New page lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxqEACb294o[/YOUTUBE]



sonic546 said:


> Clearly that fight was rigged.


Kuma was jobbing.


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> You called the rest of us "shitheads" when we've been nothing if polite towards you.  I would say that counts as frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called certain ppl shitheads, that was directed towards the peeps that spammed, "free talk of action", or whatever it was, that is all...And yes madara still has Lightspeed reactions or relativistic speed reaction. And the one "fuck you" was directed towards the guy that called me a"bitch"...simple you bite me, i bite you...


----------



## KiteSora (Aug 18, 2012)

It's pronounced "shi-teed"


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 18, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Kuma was jobbing.



Or Kuma was serious and Zoro's actually FTL.


----------



## Asune (Aug 18, 2012)

TPHxItachi said:


> I called certain ppl shitheads, that was directed towards the peeps that spammed, "free talk of action", or whatever it was, that is all...And yes madara still has Lightspeed reactions or relativistic speed reaction. And the one "fuck you" was directed towards the guy that called me a"bitch"...simple you bite me, i bite you...





Could it be that you are frustrated?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> Or Kuma was serious and Zoro's actually FTL.


biggestgasp.gif


----------



## TPHxItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Your a dumb cunt.
> 
> That's all I have to say on the matter.



your a dumb Twat, try again...tuff guy


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2012)

'Kay.

I realize this is a massive improvement over what would've happened a few months back, but this shit:



Neelix said:


> Bitch





BlackniteSwartz said:


> massive stupidity that is your argument





Asune said:


> True you seems more fit for a naruto wank kage





Nevermind said:


> Naruto wankers in 2012.
> 
> Tisk tisk.





Huntring said:


> Your a dumb cunt.
> 
> That's all I have to say on the matter.



...is not okay.

It's a lot easier for me to lock these and ban signup trolls without banning a few of you along with them if you DON'T respond to bait.

Remember: getting flamed does not make it okay to flame back.


----------

